# No Bling?



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I was looking at a local show series and the flyer says "No Bling."

I am new to showing and I wasn't sure what this means?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

What kind of show was it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Rhinestones, sparkles, gaudy tack. Not sure if silver on a saddle or bridle would be considered bling. You'd have to ask the show host/administrators what is and isn't allowed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Its called the Fun Winter Fiesta Training Show Series. 

No Bling - All Breeds Welcome - Training Equipment Allowed - Fun Classes

Any reason why Rhinestones, sparkles, gaudy tack would be specifically disallowed?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Probably because they want to discourage people from gussying up, entering and sweeping the classes. I wish my local show series did this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It's distracting, for one.

Also, they may want a more clean look. I know someone who showed at a local show in her $3000 show saddle with loads of silver and her sparkly rail shirt. Quite frankly, she looked like a peacock riding in the ring with the other competitors in their clean, pressed plain shirts, jeans, and plain trail/roping/barrel saddles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

^^^ yup, and that too! It will even out the playing field. When one horse shows up in tack and clothing that screams "LOOK AT ME! LOOK AT ME! LOOK AT ME!" they, in theory, are going to get more attention from the judge. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> ^^^ yup, and that too! It will even out the playing field. When one horse shows up in tack and clothing that screams "LOOK AT ME! LOOK AT ME! LOOK AT ME!" they, in theory, are going to get more attention from the judge.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It was rather amusing when she didn't place higher than third in any class she entered, usually behind someone in just a plain shirt, jeans, and the saddle they ride in every day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

So it is a way to keep the cost down then too? I don't know much about showing but I just joined a mule club that hosts some shows and I thought it might be fun. 

But I have a LOT to learn!!!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> It was rather amusing when she didn't place higher than third in any class she entered, usually behind someone in just a plain shirt, jeans, and the saddle they ride in every day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like a judge who judges fairly! Not based on who looks like they know what they are doing! :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Roux, there's that, too.

I think a part of it has to do with making everyone feel welcome. If you have some competitors showing up in high dollar saddles loaded with silver and expensive rail shirts, the ones who don't have the money for that, but just want to show, are going to feel awkward and unwelcome. Like they aren't good enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> It was rather amusing when she didn't place higher than third in any class she entered, usually behind someone in just a plain shirt, jeans, and the saddle they ride in every day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



This makes me feel better. I didn't know what was appropriate to wear or if my regular tack would be inappropriate.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Roux, there's that, too.
> 
> I think a part of it has to do with making everyone feel welcome. If you have some competitors showing up in high dollar saddles loaded with silver and expensive rail shirts, the ones who don't have the money for that, but just want to show, are going to feel awkward and unwelcome. Like they aren't good enough.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



This exact statement it why I have always been to afraid to actually go to the show. I have done the work but then I chicken out. 

Trying to be braver this year!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm hoping to show this year in the show series at my barn. My headstall is plain harness leather with nice crossed pistol conchos at the browband. My saddle is an older Hereford with some tooling, but it's also a bit scratched and dinged up. My show shirt is a black button down that I'm emroidering orange roses and pistols on (I have a thread about it in Show Clothes, just too lazy to pull it up and link it on my phone :lol: ). 

Last year, there were people showing in what they'd wear every day on the ranch, just cleaned up a little and nicely pressed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

It just means everyday clothes and tack. Foundation and ranch horse shows and even AQHA ranch horse classes do not even allow silver. It is kinda nice.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm hoping to show this year in the show series at my barn. My headstall is plain harness leather with nice crossed pistol conchos at the browband. My saddle is an older Hereford with some tooling, but it's also a bit scratched and dinged up. My show shirt is a black button down that I'm emroidering orange roses and pistols on (I have a thread about it in Show Clothes, just too lazy to pull it up and link it on my phone :lol: ).
> 
> Last year, there were people showing in what they'd wear every day on the ranch, just cleaned up a little and nicely pressed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That sounds really nice! I actually just bought a new saddle but it isn't here yet. It is nicely tooled but no silver or fancy conchos since it will be my main trail saddle. My old saddle (which I LOVE) doesn't fit my new mule but its an old saddle (1980s) very worn but soooo comfortable and durable. Can't say that it is much to look at though.

I am treating my self to some new tack - new mule, new tack! I have always picked practical over pretty but I have had my eye on pretty tack sets, I have to admit.  My usual set up is a plain leather headstall (seen literally 1000s of trail miles and a pulling collar) - neither has any tooling or conchos.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

https://hobbyhorseinc.com/rider-apparel/tops/women-s-blouses/lana-show-blouse

I have a shirt similar to this one, but it has orange metallic thread woven in it and an orange collar and cuffs, looks awesome on my chestnut or black horses. I tend to wear it, black jeans, black boots and a black hat, to these schooling shows. Looks nice, well groomed but not SOOOO fancy that nobody else can get in the ring with me. In the show circuit I like to ride in, there are a lot of people who do something like this, tone it way down but still dress up just a little bit.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

That would look nice! I would rather wear black but I don't think its the best for me as Beau is white!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Black goes with every one!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Just do it and have fun. You will soon learn 

Meet bad manners with a smile, you never know who is watching and unfortunately not all competitors are sportsmen.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Just for grins and giggles, this is my saddle and bridle. Don't have pics of my shirt yet (but, I see you already peeked at my thread about it :lol: ).



Conchos on my bridle:


Bridle hanging on my barrel saddle:


I want to see how difficult it would be to replace the conchos on my saddle with conchos to match the ones on my bridle.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Black goes with every one!


I think it would look good. I was just thinking about ALL THE WHITE HAIR that would be covering my nice black outfit LOL




> I want to see how difficult it would be to replace the conchos on my saddle with conchos to match the ones on my bridle.


Have you found matching conchos to purchase yet? A saddle maker in your area would probably do it if you brought him or her the materials.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The local saddle/tack guy is who I bought the conchos for my bridle from in the first place, so I know he has them. :lol: The problem I foresee is attaching them. The conchos had a pretty short screw on them (short enough that the fit easily into the slider adapter things I bought so I could put them on the bridle).


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I am thinking of going to a local western show this summer but first I will have to go to see what the turn out is like, how much bling because if it is too much I won't even bother going as I am not prepared to go out and spend a lot of money on all that stuff just for a few shows.
I am hoping neat and clean turn out is adequate.


----------

